# Need Help desperately



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear all,

Hello, I am finally back on track, after having a cup of cappuccino, I felt that the caffeine is working on me again. I am no longer immune to caffeine and I am a normal person now =D. But sadly, I was wondering what's wrong with my gaggia classic at the moment. If I remove the portafilter from the group head, the gasket tends to slide out of its supposed position when the machine has been warmed up. And sometimes, if I didn't lock my portafilter tight enough, there will be a leak of water during extraction from the side of the portafilter lids. Does this mean that I need to change my gasket? How frequent should I be changing my gasket? It has been 4 months since I have this machine and according to the seller, the gasket has been changed to a new one.

And one more technique that I am still confused with. Doesn't gasket (rubber) harden when exposed to heat very frequently? And if I am to turn on the machine in the morning for a warm up, is it better to turn on the steam switch as well for a longer period of heat engagement within a short period of time? Or should I only be switching on the power button and let the machine warm up itself slowly one at a time? And while this warming up procedure is going on, is it wiser to leave the portafilter locked up in the group head or should I remove it and place it at a side?

Advices needed please, I am still a novice although I have been trying hard for practice ever since the first day I got the whole setup, which is about 4 months ago.

Thank you very much if you guys could help. =D


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The gasket shouldn't be able to slide out with the metal plate in place. It only drops out if you remove the screen and block. Maybe the wrong gasket fitted?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with Neil - gasket is a fairly tight fit. Gasket is designed to cope with heat. Only thing you don't want to do is leave the portafilter tightened on the group for extended period of time especially whilst its hot. As for heating the machine up, best let it warm up by itself. You can speed up the process by running water through the group to bring the group up to working temp.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

What diameter is specified for a gaggia classic then? I can feel that the gasket has hardened. And Oppsss, sometimes I left the machine on for a few hours because I was simply doing other stuffs and have completely forgotten about it. That might have been the case where my portafilter was left in a locked position in the group head.

The gasket doesn't slide off totally. It just swayed and slide off on one side, causing me difficulty to lock in the portafilter.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I may be wrong but you may need to take the gasket out to really know if it has hardened to a point at which a replacement is needed. Have you taken the shower plate and dispersion block off and set everything back in place as it should be?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Iwwstriker said:


> What diameter is specified for a gaggia classic then? I can feel that the gasket has hardened. And Oppsss, sometimes I left the machine on for a few hours because I was simply doing other stuffs and have completely forgotten about it. That might have been the case where my portafilter was left in a locked position in the group head.
> 
> The gasket doesn't slide off totally. It just swayed and slide off on one side, causing me difficulty to lock in the portafilter.


GAGGIA GASKET 72 mm O/D 57 mm I/D 8.5 mm thick


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My own rule of thumb on the portafilter question is that, if I have the machine turned on warming up I will have the PF in place. Other than when it's in use I never just leave it in the group head.

I think this gives the gasket some recovery time rather than compressing it permanently, this could also be total rubbish but it's the theory according to Ian









Just as a follow up the cheapest place I found for gaskets was Espresso Techno (think that's what he's called)

Ian


----------

